# Good pruning scissors for nano tank?



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

For tight spaces I'm a big fan of this style: Amazon.com: Beadalon Squeeze Scissors, Curved: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

I have this kit and I love it: Professional Aquarium Tool Kit - Amazon.com


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Ebi Ken spring scissors look pretty nice and good for small spaces.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Check out Amazon or Ebay. Look for surgical grade stainless steel scissors to prevent any tissue damage from dull scissors.

I searched up Stainless steel scissors surgical on Amazon and came up with these on the first few pages that might be what you're looking for?

Prestige Medical 4 1/2" Iris Scissors 

Amico Stainless Steel Straight Scissors Surgical Dental Taxidermy Instrument 6.3" 

American Diagnostic Corporation Iris 4 1/2" Scissors

4.5" Iris Scissors Curved Tip Stainless Steel 


There are cool too!

2 Piece Set - Surgical Grade Stainless Steel Pet Grooming Scissors. 5 1/2" Straight & Angled RS-004-2


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

go curved!!!

i have small tanks too and the straight scissors are killer to work with in such a small space.


----------

